# New LED suggestions for a 60cm



## JohnC (9 Mar 2016)

Hey hey,

The eternal question once more.

What light unit for another 60cm in the house?

Currently i'm running two sets of Aquabars (one white one colour) on the other two but now I've found out that TMC are no longer making Aquabars and the supply around the place seems to be drying up I'm looking for alternatives in the same price and power.

Anything new in the LED world that has appeared that anyone wants to point me at?

Preferably with a nice red spike in the spectrum too, I have too many blue heavy lamps now.

Thanks,
John


----------



## peter.k (9 Mar 2016)

i just purchased TMC Signature Aquarium 600x450x300 and was searching for LED light. 
I have Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED light plus moonlight for  my nano tank and was 
looking at Finnex Planted+24/7 Fully Automated LED with controller. But this one is not available in UK
so i would have to order it from USA. GBP 64.23 + shiping and import fees so total would be £85.
And i'm not sure if this is best way to go. Maybe I can get for this money something beter here.
i'll definitely follow this thread.


----------



## alto (9 Mar 2016)

Finnex takes knocks on reliability ... they don't consider (warranty guaranteed) LED outages to be significant until ~33% are no longer emitting


----------



## JohnC (9 Mar 2016)

I got a current USA planted+ pro instead of a finnex when researching for my 90cm as id read about the issues and hot running. I could possibly look back that way. but i'm suffering a bit from light distribution on that tank with the single strip source being on top of the tank rather then a stronger single light higher up, the shadows being more pronounced. 

The two lower power strips of the aquabars actually solve the issue since they can be more evenly distributed about the glass lids i use to avoid too much heat loss in my somewhat cold house.

I could look into the current USA catalogue again as I do remember they had a lower power light which I could double up.


----------



## Staticrzr (6 Apr 2016)

Any new ideas on what's on the market ?


----------



## Lindy (6 Apr 2016)

I don't know if it is new but because I've been looking for lighting for my new tank I have seen DsunY led panels on ebay. They are totally programmable. No exactly cheap but much cheaper than tmc tiles. They get good feedback too.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (6 Apr 2016)

LED Zeal make an awesome light. 

And the Sanrise Aqua Lover (bad name) use the same leds as an Aquasky


----------



## Staticrzr (6 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I don't know if it is new but because I've been looking for lighting for my new tank I have seen DsunY led panels on ebay. They are totally programmable. No exactly cheap but much cheaper than tmc tiles. They get good feedback too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hmm, I didn't know about those. What about the 1 to 4 panel option? 


How about the SANRISE option? Do they really use th same led as the aqua sky ?


----------



## Lindy (6 Apr 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> . What about the 1 to 4 panel option?


what about the 4 panel option? The panels are a certain size and you buy how many you need for your tank and they are all connected together. For my 5x2x2ft tank I'm looking at 3 or 4 aquaray tiles and then there is the controller. That is a ridiculous amount of money. Or I can buy 4 of these panels and a controller for £300.


----------



## Staticrzr (6 Apr 2016)

So, as far as I understand one 54 cm panel and a controller should be more than enough for my 60cm tank .


----------



## Lindy (6 Apr 2016)

Yes that is right. So you just buy one panel. I posted about these as the original poster had asked about something with red in it. I too also have aquabars and know I know they have stopped making them I'll be hanging on to the ones I have! I think the Dsuny panels are an expensive option for a 60cm when One 50cm aquabar would do the job.


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Apr 2016)

Staticrzr said:


> How about the SANRISE option? Do they really use th same led as the aqua sky ?



Yes, they both use 5730 leds.


----------



## micheljq (7 Apr 2016)

JohnC said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> The eternal question once more.
> 
> ...



One or 2 Grobeam 600 from TMC.  They are not cheap but they have 5 year warranty if registered with TMC.

Another option, however i do not know what those are worth but saw good comments on them.

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/lighting/products/up-pro-led-light-u-series-p-60cm

Michel.


----------



## JohnC (9 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I don't know if it is new but because I've been looking for lighting for my new tank I have seen DsunY led panels on ebay. They are totally programmable. No exactly cheap but much cheaper than tmc tiles. They get good feedback too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure they have these in my local shop. i'll check the price point but feel it will quickly escalate 




micheljq said:


> One or 2 Grobeam 600 from TMC.  They are not cheap but they have 5 year warranty if registered with TMC.
> 
> Another option, however i do not know what those are worth but saw good comments on them.
> 
> ...



Grobeam's always put me off as most of the TMC range seems to have been hit with an unnecessary plastic ugly stick (with the exception of the aquabars RIP)

I've read a bit about the UP series but i'd probably want to stick two on again to get the coverage. it's that same issue with 120 degree lenses on slightly deeper tanks. if they are surface mounted the coverage will potentially have issues in certain scapes.  I'm not 100% on the colour as well. If i recall some reading from a while ago, lacking red. I could be wrong however.

I've also done some sniffing around the Fluval LED (expensive) and dennerle light (ok but think i'd want two and would come out twice the price of aquabars again.


----------



## Lindy (10 Apr 2016)

JohnC said:


> I'm pretty sure they have these in my local shop. i'll check the price point but feel it will quickly escalate


I've just bought these panels for the big tank so looking forward to playing with them. I've gone for 4panels for total coverage so will probably have some aqua bars available at some point.


----------

